# Could someone please make me a new avatar?



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I really like this new picture of Toby and Willow and would love a new avatar - can anyone help please?

Thank you


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, they are both gorgeous & that's an amazing photo! :love2 


Here you go...


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

*slips Willow and Toby under an arm and wanders out whistling*


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

cagnes said:


> Wow, they are both gorgeous & that's an amazing photo! :love2


Oh thank you Cagnes, you have done a lovely job with my babies - I can't make my mind up which one to use 



DylansMummy said:


> *slips Willow and Toby under an arm and wanders out whistling*


lol you might get away with Willow but I'd like to see you try with Toby, you wouldn't beleive he is only 71/2 months to look at him, he's twice the size of his Mum and weighs a tonne!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

cagnes I love the blue one! The photo is so classy to start with and I love how you preserved that.


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

You're welcome Stephie!


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> cagnes I love the blue one! The photo is so classy to start with and I love how you preserved that.


Thanks! I know, the photo is so amazing... I figured why mess with perfection! I knew that I wanted to change the background to blue, but I also love the way the colors of the pillow & sofa blend so well with Toby & Willow... so I decided to leave one version as is. :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

cagnes said:


> I knew that I wanted to change the background to blue, but I also love the way the colors of the pillow & sofa blend so well with Toby & Willow... so I decided to leave one version as is. :wink:


It's such a dilemma sometimes.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

oooh I loved both of them and couldn't decide which to have - I tested one and then the other and then did it again :lol: I love the blue becuase it matches their eyes but like you I thought the cushions matched so well... It was a really tough choice. I guess I'll have to alternate because they are both so lovely  Once again, thank you


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Just wanted to say what a gorgeous photo Stephie  Your babies are beautiful!

And those avatars are amazing....I LOVE them. I can totally see why you can't choose which one to use and will have to switch them over every now and again!

Eva x


----------

